# 270 short mag opinions



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

So I just got rid of the 300 and I'm in the market for a 270 short with a synthetic stock and stainless barrel. Been looking the past couple days. I really like the Tikka T3 Lite and the Remmington SPS. However the guys at Cabelas and Sportsman's really leaned toward the Weatherby Vangaurd. I aslo held a Howa and at first I didn't like it but now its growing on me. The Tikka was my favorite and the Weatherby was one of the least favorite because of weight and the way it felt on me. What are you opinions, if you were to have to chose what would it be?


----------



## timberbuck (May 19, 2010)

A new savage 116 stainless with the accustock and accutrigger. Good to go out of the box. 



BTW-the howa 1500 and weatherby vanguard are the same gun.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't worry about what the guys at Cabelas or Sportsmens think. Its your gun, and you are thew one that needs to be happy with it. I prefer the Remington, American made and all, but you make what ever choice you want. Its your gun. All of the mentioned rifles are of excellent quality, and sould suit your needs just fine.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Like was said earlier the Howa and Weatherby are the same gun. The Tika is a nice gun as long as you can get used to not putting cartridges in the top. The 700 is a fine gun, plus it's an easy gun to "pimp" if you so choose in the future. I have Howa's, Remmy's, Savages etc. they all have their advantages and disadvantages. Get whatever you like the most, however you generally get what you pay for (except in the case of the Marlin X7's, those guns are amazing for the price).


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

Winchester.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

timberbuck said:


> BTW-the howa 1500 and weatherby vanguard are the same gun.


Sort of...same action, barrel and trigger assembly but the stocks are different. Not sure on the bolt...I know Weatherby uses a fluted bolt.

The biggest difference is the stock. Weatherby uses a Monte Carlo style synthetic which a lot of people like and has a recoil lug in it where as Howa uses a classic style. Since the stocks are different brands there very well may be a weight difference. Howa claims the stocks they use have fiberglass reinforced skeletons and pillar bed them and float the barrel. Weatherby has an "accuracy guarantee" that guarantees the rifle is accurate within 1.5 MOA where Howa does not. Of course there are a TON of rifles on the market that are accruate at 1.5 MOA or less so this probably doesn't mean much.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

My Browning a-bolt is a lights out shooter, lite too.

I'm not sold on Howa or the vanguards as of yet


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Another vote for the Savage. I got a Stainless Weather Warrior in the 270 WSM a few years ago and it was very accurate right out of the box. Probley the most accurate gun I have ever owned.

MArk


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> My Browning a-bolt is a lights out shooter, lite too.


I really dig my A-Bolt as well. 8)

The newer Browning X-Bolt is very nice. They have a Composite Stalker in WSM but it dosen't have a SS barrel. I'm fairly certain they could arrange it though. ?


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

For the price, you would be hard pressed to pass on a Savage. They are tack drivers all day long. However, I personally like the feel and look a little better on the Remingtons. On another note my next rifle will be a .270 win in a Thompson Center Icon Classic.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Savage and Cooper . Since Cooper doesn't make a 270 Short Mag. It leaves only the Savage. Love my Savages.

http://www.savagearms.com/firearms/finder/

http://www.cooperfirearms.com/


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I believe that all of the guns mentioned on this thread have about the same accuracy potential out-of-the-box with a slight nod toward the Savage maybe. So simply pick the one that you like the best and go with it. I have a new Vanguard and am having some troubles with it right now. It does barely surpass the 1.5" guarantee wich is not much of a guarantee. That being said, I have seen a few rifles from Remington, Winchester, and Ruger that don't even shoot that good out of the box. Savage has built a stellar reputation as of late, and I use alot of their stuff for bench/varmint. I haven't found a savage that I like the feel of for offhand shooting.------SS


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Without reading all of the other posts I will give my opinion. I have a Ruger m77 mk II, a Remington 700 and a Tikka T3. I love them all but the Tikka is awesome. I originally bought the lite stainless but sold it and bought a hunter, the hunter has a walnut stock. I had to buy the hunter model used as Beretta does not import it anymore in 25-06. Any-who, I recommend the T3 to anyone. It is slick not like a Ruger the Ruger has a pretty sticky bolt. The reason I pick the T3 over the Remington is the Tikka safety locks the bolt closed when it is engaged and the Remington does not. I can't say enough how smooth the T3 bolt is. It literally closes itself, so little nooks and cranny's like the Remington and Ruger. I still love those American guns just for the classic-ness of them. If you ever want to shoot the T3 let me know. I am in Utah County.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

My buddy has the Tikka 270 WSM. Very accurate and comes with a free black eye every time you shoot it. _(O)_


----------

